# CO2 Essential Pages



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

When I first jumped into the CO2 business with my planted tanks there was a little bit of a learning curve, understanding the nitrogen cycle was one thing, but then the whole photosynthesis cycle as well, it was a lot of information to handle.

Here are a couple links that I found essential.

1) Chuck's Page

There is SOO much information on this page besides CO2, but he provides a great chart and calculator for dissolved CO2 in your tank. It talks about the relationship between your KH and PH, etc etc.. check it out.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm

2) DIY CO2 - best resource!

For all those not wanting to spend all that money to get your plants growing right away (because trust me, once you start you'll want all the goodies), here is a guide to making a DIY co2 system using sugar and yeast. Even talks about reactors and and diffusion.

http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

I'm sure there are more, but those two are the ones I visited most when making my system.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Dont forget top download chucks calculator... i love it..


----------

